# Injustice: Gods Among Us



## Bacon Boy (Apr 30, 2013)

Okay, I typically hate Mortal Kombat-style fighting games. (Same with Marvel x Capcom-type games) However, I can't seem to stop playing Injustice. It's fun for me, I love the story, and it's great to play with multiple people. Anyone here have it or intend on getting it? I'd say it's worth it.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 30, 2013)

Hawkgirl, Raven, Lantern, Harley, and Nightwing are the best.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 30, 2013)

I really want to get it. I love fighting games, but I'm tight on money right now.


----------



## Micah (May 1, 2013)

I've played the demo, which was awesome, but I don't know if I'll end up picking it up.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 1, 2013)

Brandon, have it for PS3?

Also, beastin it as Green Arrow (Arrow skin), Deathstroke, and Flash.


----------



## Kaiaa (May 1, 2013)

I want to get this game, it looks pretty epic


----------



## Thunder (May 1, 2013)

Bacon Boy said:


> Brandon, have it for PS3?
> 
> Also, beastin it as Green Arrow (Arrow skin), Deathstroke, and Flash.



Nope, Xbox.


----------



## Gnome (May 1, 2013)

Sinestro Master Race.


----------



## one_eye (May 7, 2013)

I enjoy Iron Man, Green Goblin and Ant Man myself.


----------



## Elijo (May 8, 2013)

I have it and I'm loving it so far! I'm always like "I'M BATMAN!" now when I have a chat with my real life friends (not just because of Injustice but because I love Batman!). I <3 Batman! I also like Joker's "Wakey wakey" move, always makes me laugh.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 8, 2013)

I hate that the skins aren't free for season pass holders. Granted, they're not all that good. Cyborg's Teen Titans skin is like "how does that even look like the Teen Titans Cyborg?"


----------



## -Aaron (May 22, 2013)

Bacon Boy said:


> I hate that the skins aren't free for season pass holders. Granted, they're not all that good. Cyborg's Teen Titans skin is like "how does that even look like the Teen Titans Cyborg?"


 Because Teen Titans existed way before the cartoon, and Cyborg totally looked like that. Also, I have the iOS version of the game and can totally give anyone a WBID for the skins exclusive to that version.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 22, 2013)

-Aaron said:


> Because Teen Titans existed way before the cartoon, and Cyborg totally looked like that. Also, I have the iOS version of the game and can totally give anyone a WBID for the skins exclusive to that version.
> 
> View attachment 3876


I figured it was that version. I was hoping, though, for more of the Teen Titans Go! skins. It would have just made more sense, given that they used the same Cyborg voice actor, to use the Teen Titans Go skins rather than these. They just look weird on 3D models...



Also, I wish they would have given us another character besides Batgirl. Too many Batman characters and she's not really that good...


----------



## Thunder (May 22, 2013)

I'm not too big on the batman overload either, but she looks like she could be a fun character from the videos I've seen.


----------



## -Aaron (May 22, 2013)

Can't help with that. Batman boosts sales.
All the "regular" people are crazy over Batman. 
Just look at DC Comics. They shoehorn Batman in every chance they get because Batman sells comics for some reason.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 22, 2013)

Thunderstruck said:


> I'm not too big on the batman overload either, but she looks like she could be a fun character from the videos I've seen.


Got her with the Season Pass. She's... meh. Like, really. It took me forever to figure out that her Super Move is aerial only and I still haven't gotten it to work (I'm not the only one either). She's okay, but very low tier.


----------



## Thunder (May 22, 2013)

Is she more special or combo based?


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 22, 2013)

Hm... Her specials are good, but they can be quite annoying to deal with. They're all level, really. She's not heavier towards one area than the other.


----------



## SockHead (May 22, 2013)

I love love love this game. Once I get money I'm getting it for sure. My favorite characters are Catwoman, Aquaman, Nightwing, and that yellow lantern villain dude I forget his name. Not really a big fan on super heroes, but since they added the Titans I thought I'd give it a shot and it's amazing. Really wish Starfire and Beast Boy were in it.


----------



## Thunder (May 22, 2013)

sinestro, yo.

beast boy would've been a pretty cool addition.


----------

